# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum > Raspberry Pi Build your own DIY home alarm and surveillance system using a Raspberry Pi

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

I just found this on facebook and thought it might be worth sharing here.

http://www.latesthackingnews.com/201...llance-system/

Private Eye Pi


nightwalker

----------

